# Load Cell (Celdas de Carga), Principios básicos



## Andres Cuenca

*Load Cell (Celdas de Carga), Principios básicos*

El principio básico de una celda de carga esta basado en el funcionamiento de cuatro galgas extensiométricas (strain gauge), dispuestos en una configuración especial.


*Galga extensiométrica*

La galga extensiométrica es básicamente una resistencia eléctrica. El parámetro variable y sujeto a medida es la resistencia de dicha galga. Esta variación de resistencia depende de la deformación que sufre la galga.

Se parte de la hipótesis inicial de que el sensor experimenta las mismas deformaciones que la superficie sobre la cual está pegada. El sensor está constituido básicamente por una base muy delgada no conductora, sobre la cual va adherido un hilo metálico muy fino, de forma que la mayor parte de su longitud está distribuida paralelamente a una dirección determinada, tal y como se muestra en la figura siguiente: 









la resistencia eléctrica del hilo es directamente proporcional a su longitud, o lo que es lo mismo, su resistencia aumenta cuando éste se alarga.
De este modo las deformaciones que se producen en el objeto, en el cual está adherida la galga, provocan una variación de la longitud y, por consiguiente, una variación de la resistencia.

Otro principio de funcionamiento de las galgas se basa en la deformación de elementos semiconductores. Esta deformación provoca una variación, tanto en la longitud como en la sección.
Este tipo de sensor semiconductor posee un factor de galga más elevado que el constituido por hilo metálico.


*Descripción constructiva*

Existen dos tipos de galgas básicos:


*De hilo conductor o lámina conductora*

El sensor está constituido básicamente por una base muy delgada no conductora y muy flexible, sobre la cual va adherido un hilo metálico muy fino. Las terminaciones del hilo acaban en dos terminales a los cuales se conecta el transductor.

*Semiconductor*

Las galgas semiconductoras son similares a las anteriores. En este tipo de galgas se sustituye el hilo metálico por un material semiconductor. La principal diferencia constructiva de estas galgas respecto a las anteriores se encuentra en el tamaño; las galgas semiconductoras tienen un tamaño más reducido.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Características del sensor*

Las principales características de las galgas son las siguientes:

Anchura y Longitud: Dichos parámetros nos proporcionan las características constructivas de la galga. Nos permite escoger el tamaño del sensor que más se adecúe a nuestras necesidades.

Peso: Esta característica nos define el peso de la galga. Este suele ser del orden de gramos.
En aplicaciones de mucha precisión el peso puede influir en la medida de la deformación.

Tensión medible: Es el rango de variación de longitud de la galga, cuando ésta se somete a una deformación. Este rango viene expresado en un tanto por cien respecto a la longitud de la galga.

Temperatura de funcionamiento: Es aquella temperatura para la cual el funcionamiento de la galga se encuentra dentro de los parámetros proporcionados por el fabricante.

Resistencia de la galga: Es la resistencia de la galga cuando ésta no está sometida a ninguna deformación. Es la resistencia de referencia y suele acompañarse de un porcentaje de variación.

Factor de galga: Factor de galga o factor de sensibilidad de la galga es una constante K característica de cada galga. Determina la sensibilidad de ésta. Este factor es función de muchos parámetros, pero especialmente de la aleación empleada en la fabricación.

Coeficiente de temperatura del factor de galga: La temperatura influye notablemente en las características. A su vez, cualquier variación en estas características influye en el factor de galga. Este coeficiente se mide en %/ºC, que es la variación porcentual del valor nominal del factor de galga respecto al incremento de temperatura.

Prueba de fatiga: Esta característica nos indica el número de contracciones o deformaciones a una determinada tensión que puede soportar la galga sin romperse.

Material de la lámina: Esta característica nos define el material del que está hecho el hilo conductor o el material semiconductor.

Material de la base: Esta característica nos define el material del que está constituida la base no conductora de la galga.

Factor de expansión lineal: Representa un error que se produce en la magnitud de salida en ausencia de señal de entrada, es decir, en ausencia de deformación. Este error depende de la temperatura ambiente a la que esta sometida la galga.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

*Configuración física*

El montaje más común utilizado para medir deformaciones mediante galgas es el puente de Wheatstone. Existen tres tipos de montajes básicos: con una, dos y cuatro galgas. La medida se suele realizar por deflexión, es decir midiendo la diferencia de tensión existentes entre los terminales de salida del sensor.

Las principales diferencias de estos montajes se encuentran en la sensibilidad y la capacidad de compensación del efecto de temperatura. Esta compensación consiste en suprimir los efectos de la temperatura en el valor de la resistencia de la galga; cuando en un puente de medida coinciden dos o cuatro galgas de iguales características, los efectos de la temperatura se anulan ya que ésta les afecta por igual.


*Puente de medida con una galga:*








Este puente de medida se caracteriza por una baja sensibilidad. Por otro lado al solo haber una galga esta no está compensada en temperatura.


*Puente de medida con dos galgas (Medio Puente):*








Debido a la utilización de dos galgas se consigue duplicar la sensibilidad del puente respecto al anterior. Esto permite que para una misma deformación tengamos una mayor señal de salida para una tensión de alimentación dada.
La disposición de las galgas, permiten la compensación en temperatura.


*Puente de medida con cuatro galgas (Puente Completo):*







La utilización de cuatro galgas cuadruplica la sensibilidad del puente respecto al puente de una sola galga.
De igual forma que en el caso anterior, las galgas están compensadas en temperatura.


----------

